# Rapist Arrested at Greyhound Salt Lake City



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 18, 2015)

I knew the loiterers around GLI SLC were no good: http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/17/us/ohio-abduction-case/index.html.

A well-trained and heavily-armed security squad should makes rounds in trouble-prone Greyhound terminals to boot suspicious people and shoot to kill aggressive resistance. Also, drivers should kick off all suspicious passengers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow! Sounds like North Korea comes to the US! Are you sure you want to give Rent-a-Cops this much power Swad?


----------



## jis (Oct 18, 2015)

Rent a Cops already tend to give themselves more powers based on their fantasies, sometimes well beyond what powers they can legally have. We don;t need to encourage them further on their quest to become make believe LEOs with next to zero training on anything.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 18, 2015)

The rent-a-cops working for Greyhound are useless. They are neither well-trained, nor heavily-armed. I heard some military veterans are out of work. Why not give them a FN FAL and ask them to keep the peace? Perhaps they should only load blanks. Just seeing that gun will make the fools run away. If they do try to fight, you can still hit them in the head and call the police.

Though I do believe this particular rapist should lose his head.


----------

